# Dell desktop won't connect to the internet



## MicaMason (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello

My Sister in law is having trouble connecting her Dell Dimension 3000 to the internet. She is trying to connect the computer to the modem with an ethernet cord but it isn't noticing the connection. The internet service provider is Direct tv and the computer is probably 8 years old. Do you think it needs a certain type of driver installed for this to work properly? Is there something that needs to be checked or clicked.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Have her look in Device Manager for anything marked with a yellow ! or reported as unknown.

Has this pc connected to that modem before? Has another pc been connected to that Modem?


----------



## MicaMason (Aug 27, 2010)

There was a laptop connected to this modem. The desktop has never been connected to this modem or any modem using an ethernet cable. It used a phone line last time it was connected to the internet.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Anything in Device Manager?


----------



## MicaMason (Aug 27, 2010)

The device manager seems fine. I have the computer right here. I plug in the ethernet cable and it says "a network cable is unplugged" its not recognizing the connection. Frustrating.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Can you try a different ethernet cable?

When you expand the Network Adaptors in Device Manager, what is shown?


----------

